# From RFT to non-RFT



## buckybadger (Dec 21, 2008)

Did anyone go from RFT to non-RFT on the BMW F30? Please let me know how the car feels. 

Did the handling improve? My car bounces/wobbles on my 19 inch with RFT.
Did the road noise decrease?
Did you end up buying a tire repair kit? If yes, please recommend one.

I have the OEM Bridgestone RFT and planning to switch to one of the following non-RFT (still deciding):
1. Michelin Pilot Super Sport
2. Continental ExtremeContact DW

Thank you!


----------



## JOEYPDX (Dec 31, 2014)

I moved from the standard square 17" tires and rims to 18" staggered set (BMW OEM rims) on my 2014 F30. I went with the non-rft Michelin Pilot Sport tires (got a great deal through Costco). I bought the Airman tire compressor kit
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AIRMAN-71-051-021-Tire-Repair-Air-Compressor-Kit-Sealan-/381022801686?hash=item58b6ba8f16&vxp=mtr

Road noise decreased. And handling did improve. I also bought the same tires for my 2007 E90 and went from Bridgestone RFT's to the Michelins. That made a HUGE difference on that car; road noise was significantly reduced, handling was much better, ride improved too. I've always removed the RFT's from our BMW's.

I think it's a great move and you can mitigate some of the anxiety about a tire blow out. Honestly I've not had a flat tire in the past 10 years that has disabled me. I had road side assistance on the 2007 from my insurance company in case (cheap).


----------



## jwboulder (Sep 21, 2015)

deznium said:


> Did anyone go from RFT to non-RFT on the BMW F30? Please let me know how the car feels.
> 
> Did the handling improve? My car bounces/wobbles on my 19 inch with RFT.
> Did the road noise decrease?
> ...


Replaced staggered 19" OEM runflats on my '14 F30 MT M-Sport with Michelin Pilot Sport A/S 3.

Handling better: Yes, much.
Road noise less: Yes.
Bought BMW Mobility Kit

Highly recommended change.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

why do people attribute the changes in handling to only the "RFT" feature?

OE Bridgestone RFTs are some crappy tires.... changing to a much higher pefroamnce Michelin RFT would be a big upgrade. Yet people change from the bridgestone bricks to a micheln PS non-runflat and decllre "yep it was the RFT that was the issue"


----------



## JOEYPDX (Dec 31, 2014)

ard said:


> why do people attribute the changes in handling to only the "RFT" feature?
> 
> OE Bridgestone RFTs are some crappy tires.... changing to a much higher pefroamnce Michelin RFT would be a big upgrade. Yet people change from the bridgestone bricks to a micheln PS non-runflat and decllre "yep it was the RFT that was the issue"


Jeezus ARD you are so friggin serious. Someone pee in your cheerios this am? :rofl:

For me RFT's additional unsprung weight and stiffer sidewall (by design) contribute a less than desirable experience for me - no matter the brand. We've switched from RFT Conti's, Bridgestone and Michelin and always had an improvement. I believe that anecdotal experience reported from online whether Bimmerfest or xoutpost (where I was a lot) has been more on the side of ditching them.

If you don't want to switch then don't.


----------



## Grubrunner (Jul 13, 2015)

It's not an F30, but I've just taken this path on my F07.

I went new wheels and tire's. It took for my SM to convince me to pursue this path.

It's only been one full day, and less than 20 accumulated miles, so I'm going to wait another week or two before I have an accurate opinion. I have a 1200 mile round trip coming up the weekend after this, so that will really put it to the test.


----------



## pdxway (Jan 16, 2014)

I just switched to Michelin Pilot Sport AS 3 on my 2013 F30 with base suspension. I have 225 45 18 wheels. 

Yes to better handling. My tires used to slip when turning fast 90 degrees from stop sign to another street, now I don't have the issue yet.

Yes to better noise. I would say noise improvement is not big, but comfort was bigger. I used to feel all the road imperfections in my back and behind, but now I feel a lot less of the annoying vibrations from road surface.

I got "30 string Pro Tire Repair Kit by Safety Seal" from Amazon. I don't know how good it is, but seems to get great reviews. I also have long nose pliers and a portable air compressor in my trunk.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

It is important to keep in mind that not all run flat tires are inherently loud, harsh, have poor performance, or are even always heavier than non run flat tires. The first generation run flat tires generally weren't all that great, but as with many newer technologies, they have been rapidly improving. As ARD points out there are now run flat tires that are quite a bit better than the OE run flat tires for those who wish to stick with a run flat tire design. Top summer run flat tires like the PS2 ZP are a huge improvement over the OE Bridgestone RE050 run flat tires. For those wanting a softer riding, longer wearing runflat tire, the Bridgestone Driveguard drives and feels like many of the top non run flat touring tires.

That being said, some of the very best in each category still tend to be non run flat tires, such as the Michelin Pilot Super Sport or Bridgestone S04 for summer tires.

Tires http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/tires/index.jsp


----------



## kdad (Nov 22, 2015)

Sorry off topic a bit. Would summer tires be a viable year round option for California where we don't have snow?


----------



## motoguy128 (Jul 28, 2015)

Your not kidding about weight. I haven't actually put them on a scale, but my OEM wheels with conti RFT's I think weigh almost as much as my wife's OEM wheels/tires off her Q5. 235/60/R18 vs. 205/55R16. That's crazy! 

My General Altimax Artic's with 3psi extra air pressure still had a softer ride. Squirmy over 40F, but now that it's cooler and tire pressures are closer to normal, they feel really good in terms of ride quality.


----------



## dpritchett (Sep 6, 2006)

kdad said:


> Sorry off topic a bit. Would summer tires be a viable year round option for California where we don't have snow?


The magic number for summer tires seems to be ~<45 degrees ... so depending on where in No. California you are, you are probably good, as long as you don't try to drive to Lake Tahoe, etc. during the middle of winter.

And even at temperatures below 45, its not as though the tires become instantly unsafe ... its just that the rubber hardens a little and the performance of the tire is reduced. Don't go crazy on those colder mornings, but there is no need to panic either.


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

kdad said:


> Sorry off topic a bit. Would summer tires be a viable year round option for California where we don't have snow?


I just swapped out my summers today. We've had some cold mornings, and it has yet to be under 45 or so as an average, but it's just around the corner so I took care of it now. Driving to work on the summers a handful of times when it was in the 30s was not an issue. Granted, it was always dry, so I don't know if a lot of rain and 30 degree temps would have changed things a lot. I'm sure grip would suffer in those conditions. If I didn't get snow and didn't see a lot of <40 temps, I wouldn't change out my tires.


----------



## buckybadger (Dec 21, 2008)

I have ordered the Michelin PSS and will be installing it this coming weekend. I am looking at the BMW Mobility Kit online but it seems to be pricey:
http://www.shopbmwusa.com/PRODUCT/342/BMW-MOBILITY-KIT

Also, anyone tried the stop 'n go stuff?
www.stopngo.com/pocket-tire-plugger-for-all-tubeless-tires/

Anyone knows if I can find a better price?

Thanks!


----------



## Carbon Fiver (Aug 5, 2013)

mintoo said:


> I have ordered the Michelin PSS and will be installing it this coming weekend. I am looking at the BMW Mobility Kit online but it seems to be pricey:
> 
> http://www.shopbmwusa.com/PRODUCT/342/BMW-MOBILITY-KIT
> 
> ...


Plenty of us use the Continental kit. Same as the BMW one but doesn't come with the gloves or logo bag. Half the price. Fits nicely in the small bin under the trunk liner.

http://www.tirerack.com/accessories/detail.jsp?ID=38


----------



## jaye944 (Jul 5, 2015)

12' 128i vert
answers below 

Please let me know how the car feels. 
100% better

Did the handling improve? 
Yes 100% better

***TIRE WEAR***
My car no longer eats tires

My car bounces/wobbles on my 19 inch with RFT.
Yes it will, no give in the RFT's ; include tramlinging

Did the road noise decrease?
100% better

Did you end up buying a tire repair kit?
Yes

If yes, please recommend one.
DYNAPLUG EXTREME ; and used it, fantastic device, great get you home and depending on the fix can leave in, I had to have the puncture fixed

I have the OEM Bridgestone RFT and planning to switch to one of the following non-RFT (still deciding):
1. Michelin Pilot Super Sport
2. Continental ExtremeContact DW

Summers -Pirelli P7's (with $60 cash rebate)
Winters yet to do



Thank you!
your welcome


----------



## jaye944 (Jul 5, 2015)

only problem with that, is it pumps it full of slime and has the following effects

1> most tire places will insist on replacing and wont fix
2> the Slime wont fix anything but the smallest of pin pricks
3> Not permanent

DYNAPLUG !!!!!!!!
(not 100% but shall we say 95%)



Carbon Fiver said:


> Plenty of us use the Continental kit. Same as the BMW one but doesn't come with the gloves or logo bag. Half the price. Fits nicely in the small bin under the trunk liner.
> 
> http://www.tirerack.com/accessories/detail.jsp?ID=38


----------



## jaye944 (Jul 5, 2015)

DONT get dynaplug about 100 bucks also get a pump;

I really have to post my video

BTW; I'm not getting paid to say this :rofl:



mintoo said:


> I have ordered the Michelin PSS and will be installing it this coming weekend. I am looking at the BMW Mobility Kit online but it seems to be pricey:
> http://www.shopbmwusa.com/PRODUCT/342/BMW-MOBILITY-KIT
> 
> Also, anyone tried the stop 'n go stuff?
> ...


----------



## jaye944 (Jul 5, 2015)

review I did on dynaplug

https://youtu.be/WeVN0rCm1Zs


----------

